# Movers/Cargo from Dubai to Perth



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys..

Planning to move from dubai to Perth within 2 months.Does anybody know any movers/cargo agency who do it on cheaper rates.Even looking for sharing with someone container.

Need info guys


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

shakeeltabu said:


> Recently got PR for australia.Need to move to perth by sept.Dont know anyone in perth nor anything about it.If you are from WA can you compare dubai with perth.few advantages and disadvantages.After getting used to busy lifestyle in dubai will it be easy to move into world's most isolated and laidback city?Bit scared.Need help..


Shakeeltabu, I saw you post in the Dubai After One Yearthread, but thought that rather than take that thread off topic, I'd reply to your related psot here.

I'm from Perth, making the reverse journey to you and planning to move as soon as the necessary approvals come through.

You shouldn't feel to uncomfortable here - we have a large population of Indians, both professionals and students who have made Perth their home. 

The city is large, clean, relatively modern and the people are friendly. The weather is great, and we have a very outdoors oriented lifestyle aligned to the rivers and the beaches that you get in few other places.










The city centre istelf doesn't have much ofa 'vibe' on evenings or weekends because like a lot of American cities, almost no one lives in the city cetre itself. Most people live in the sprawling suburbs outside the city that run north and south along the coast. Hence, it can feel a little lifeless to tourists of business travellers staying in the city, but there are always things happening elsewhere.

It is however an expensive place to live due to relative prosperity that's resulted from the mining boom that has driven up the cost of everything from food to rent. In 2011, a Mercer study rated Perth the 30th most expensive city in the world (Dubai was ranked 81st in the same survey), so expect your cost of living to jump by at least 30% and bear that in mind when considering jobs/ salaries.

There is a specifi thread under the Australian section of this forum on Perth cost of living. You might be better posting some of your questions in the Australian section rather than Dubai section if you haven't already done so.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/102901-salary-advise-cost-living-perth.html

Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for your amazing reply...





Jager said:


> Shakeeltabu, I saw you post in the Dubai After One Yearthread, but thought that rather than take that thread off topic, I'd reply to your related psot here.
> 
> I'm from Perth, making the reverse journey to you and planning to move as soon as the necessary approvals come through.
> 
> ...


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

*I'm also moving from Dubai to Perth*

Hey Shakeel,

I am also planning to move from Dubai to Perth very soon. Can you please share your experience with me? I'm mainly concerned about the following:

1. How long does it take to get a job there? Can I apply from here or will employers not even consider me because I'm abroad? 

2. How much should I budget as living costs? I'm a single guy. Also, what kind of salary can I expect as an HR professional?

3. How long does it take to get a driving license? Sadly I cannot convert my UAE license to an Australian one. 

Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Ray


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

basketballfan said:


> Hey Shakeel,
> 
> I am also planning to move from Dubai to Perth very soon. Can you please share your experience with me? I'm mainly concerned about the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Ray

I'm still in dubai. Been to Perth to validate my 
Visa last month and to check about jobs . Planning
To move by June next year. I'm trying to
Meet people who are moving from dubai to 
Perth so that we can discuss , plan for the big move /SNIP/


----------



## Nilangi (May 12, 2017)

basketballfan said:


> Hey Shakeel,
> 
> I am also planning to move from Dubai to Perth very soon. Can you please share your experience with me? I'm mainly concerned about the following:
> 
> ...



Hiii.

Kindly can u share your cargo company information (from Dubai to Perth)


TIA


----------



## Nilangi (May 12, 2017)

shakeeltabu said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> Planning to move from dubai to Perth within 2 months.Does anybody know any movers/cargo agency who do it on cheaper rates.Even looking for sharing with someone container.
> 
> Need info guys


Hiii.

Kindly can u share your cargo company information (from Dubai to Perth)


TIA


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Nilangi said:


> Kindly can u share your cargo company information (from Dubai to Perth)


It doesnt work like that. You book any removals firm and they package it up and a completely different shipping firm who don't do removals, arrange the container and sharing if requested. 

You book a removals firm, not the shipping company who control the containers.


----------

